# Maratac AAA Cu tarnish progression



## Cuso

Here's my Maratac AAA Cu starting to tarnish. Even though it would be ideal for me for it to get Statue Of Liberty green tarnished, Ill be happy if it goes down to 1974 penny down there... 

The high polished finish is putting me off , so I will probably ScotchBrite this light and get rid of the finger print magnetized shine. It will give it a nice satin finish and should tarnish well.:devil:


----------



## Patriot

Cool bro! It will be nice to watch this change over time. I haven't been babying mine much either. I took a dip in the fish tank a week or two ago while doing some water resistance tests.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwfAKmlbv7w


----------



## ebow86

I like the tarnish, it adds caracter.


----------



## calipsoii

This thread needs more pictures!

Approx. 1 week of riding around in my pocket:





I don't know if it'll ever hit Statue of Liberty green with the constant agitation, but in < 7 days it's already looking pretty cool!


----------



## Burgess

Looks Beautiful ! ! !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## nuphoria

That really is starting to look classic... almost steampunk :thumbsup:


----------



## MWClint

wow, that looks great. i hope we see more companies put out copper lights.


----------



## saabgoblin

While I love my current key chain light, I think that this will soon be replacing my old standby or at least go into rotation. As Homer Simpson would say, "it's tarnaliscious".:thumbsup:


----------



## Leif24

Mine is still shiny i can't wait for it to tarnish up


----------



## donn_

It's pretty easy to accelerate the tarnish. I live in a marine climate, so I don't have to speed up oxidation of metal, but if you need to, simply pee on the light. Or, pee in a cup and use a small paint brush to apply to the light. You'll be amazed how well it works.


----------



## kaichu dento

The hot springs water where I used to work does wonders too. I guess I'll just have to pee on mine when it gets here.


----------



## Burgess

:toilet:
_


----------



## calebra

donn_ said:


> It's pretty easy to accelerate the tarnish. I live in a marine climate, so I don't have to speed up oxidation of metal, but if you need to, simply pee on the light. Or, pee in a cup and use a small paint brush to apply to the light. You'll be amazed how well it works.


ur a classic Donn, i will keep that in mind for my copper mary.


----------



## vdhgmg

The hot springs water where I used to work does wonders too


----------



## jellydonut

donn_ said:


> It's pretty easy to accelerate the tarnish. I live in a marine climate, so I don't have to speed up oxidation of metal, but if you need to, simply pee on the light. Or, pee in a cup and use a small paint brush to apply to the light. You'll be amazed how well it works.


I was just about to suggest this.

I read an article in the newspaper recently where they sped up the tarnishing of a restored copper dome on an old cathedral over here by rubbing it in the urine of farm animals.:sick2: It worked though, it's as green and old looking as ever now..


----------



## saabgoblin

donn_ said:


> It's pretty easy to accelerate the tarnish. I live in a marine climate, so I don't have to speed up oxidation of metal, but if you need to, simply pee on the light. Or, pee in a cup and use a small paint brush to apply to the light. You'll be amazed how well it works.





calebra said:


> ur a classic Donn, i will keep that in mind for my copper mary.


Hey Donn, maybe you could start your own flashlight tarnishing service.


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool idea for a thread! I love the look of tarnished copper (and brass), so naturally I love the Maratac copper light. I'll have to post a pic once mine starts getting tarnished.

PS. I'm not peeing on mine! :duh2:


----------



## kaichu dento

Toohotruk said:


> Cool idea for a thread! I love the look of tarnished copper (and brass), so naturally I love the Maratac copper light. I'll have to post a pic once mine starts getting tarnished.
> 
> PS. I'm not peeing on mine! :duh2:


I'll pee on one of the ones I'm giving away!


----------



## bobjane

kaichu dento said:


> I'll pee on one of the ones I'm giving away!


 
Please don't pee on mine!


----------



## kaichu dento

bobjane said:


> Please don't pee on mine!






Sorry! The package is already taped shut!


----------



## bobjane

kaichu dento said:


> Sorry! The package is already taped shut!


 
Customs are going to flag it for illegal fertilizer import. :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

It's likely to take several years before it turns completely green.

Tough to imagine that the Statue of Liberty once used to be such a beautiful shade of virgin copper.


----------



## Toohotruk

I bet she was blinding to look at on a sunny day! oo:


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

Toohotruk said:


> I bet she was blinding to look at on a sunny day! oo:



Oh man that's the worst joke I've heard all day.:naughty:


----------



## calipsoii

This thread has been quiet too long. :candle:


----------



## Cuso

I like how yours is turning out calipsoii, keychain duty will prolly give it the surface treatment mine needs. I'm guilty of not touching mine since I posted those pics above. I want to give it a satin finish it but it kinda fell in the backburner. I will pick it up once my brass FFIII arrives, will have to give that one a nice touch up too. :devil:


----------



## wyager

As nuphoria said, these are very steampunk looking... these could go great with 50s aviator goggles and spiky gloves :nana:


----------



## Woods Walker

A patina is something that I mostly associate with carbon steel knives. Cool photos.


----------



## Monocrom

Looks like it'll be quite awhile before they turn Statue of Liberty Green.


----------



## ama230

beautiful lights by the way... Copper is surely the best of the maratacs!


----------



## Patriot

My favorite is the electro-polished SS but the Cu version is a close second.

Mine is quite tarnished now so I'll have to post some pictures of it tomorrow....


----------



## Toohotruk

That light is starting to look really cool calipsoii!


----------



## Minjin

What's the weight difference between this and iTP EOS A3? I like the tarnish of the ones shown so far but I can't imagine wanting it to be flaky green. :sick2:


----------



## kaichu dento

Minjin said:


> What's the weight difference between this and iTP EOS A3? I like the tarnish of the ones shown so far but I can't imagine wanting it to be flaky green. :sick2:


Look at the pennies in your pocket and understand that copper being handled on a regular basis is never going to be green. If you want it green, just lay it out by the compost pile and leave it for a decade. If you don't want green, just use it. 

I've said this same point quite a few times, that all you need to do to get an idea of what they'll look like is to compare them to an older penny which has been in constant circulation.

They are noticeably heavier, but in a tiny light like this, it's kind of a nice feeling with the added weight.


----------



## compasillo

If you want to accelerate the proccess try to give it a salt water (sea water) bath and let the air do the work.


----------



## revolvergeek

Thanks for posting the progress pics. I gotta get me one of these. The only question is can I wait to hold it off buying it to put it on my Christmas list. :thinking:


----------



## biker1

I was going to hold off buying the AAA Copper, in anticipation of an AA Copper version. But the pics look so nice, that I'm going to order one of the AAA Coppers tonight, and then order a AA Copper, if it is made available in the future.
I have a thread about the AA Copper version possibly being made available, but I just want to mention here that Michael over @ CountyComm said that the AA version depends on how well the AAA's do, and what the demand is like for an AA Copper version. So call, and/or send your emails in care of Michael, and let him know if you'd like to see an AA Copper 

Update >

Received the AAA Copper. A really nice light. Pretty bright for a small light. Nice little flood action going on.
Confirmed mode sequence, without memory >
L - M - H
It's really made well. The copper looks really sharp, and adds a nice little weight to the light. Feels good in the hand, or should I say fingers  
My very 1st copper flashlight. Pretty cool.


----------



## bobjane

Tarnishing nicely.


----------



## kaichu dento

bobjane said:


> Tarnishing nicely.


Ming, that's looking nice, but have you tried peeing on it yet?


----------



## bobjane

Thanks Pete. Can't you see the pee stains?

Here's another one I thought turned out well.


----------



## kaichu dento

bobjane said:


> Thanks Pete. Can't you see the pee stains?
> 
> Here's another one I thought turned out well.


I can in this one - looks great!


----------



## Max_Power

"Can I borrow your light?"

"You really don't want to use this light."

"Why not?"

"You don't want to know."


I recently bought a maratac copper AAA and aluminum AA, and gave my mom first choice. She went straight for the copper. Now it lives in the bottom of her purse. Good thing I put an eneloop in it, so it won't pee all over the innards like an alkaline cell would.


----------



## Henk_Lu

Max_Power said:


> "Can I borrow your light?"
> 
> "You really don't want to use this light."
> 
> "Why not?"
> 
> "You don't want to know."
> 
> 
> I recently bought a maratac copper AAA and aluminum AA, and gave my mom first choice. She went straight for the copper. Now it lives in the bottom of her purse. Good thing I put an eneloop in it, so it won't pee all over the innards like an alkaline cell would.





Much pee around here...

Why not put an L92 in mom's copper light? If she doesn't use it often, it would be 1st choice for me!


----------



## Max_Power

Already had the eneloops, and the lithium AAAs are too expensive. The light hardly ever gets used. But it's always available, and eneloops take years to self-discharge.


----------



## mhphoto

I'm trying to convince myself to buy this light, and am really curious to see the progression of the tarnishing today. Got any new pics?


----------



## john-paul

You should get one, they are quite beautiful. Mine came out of the sealed package with a perfect thumbprint already starting the tarnish process. I'm actually trying to keep it bright and shiny for a while, after that gets old I'll let it go the way of nature.


----------



## takenaway

It's great to have the option of the tarnished look or the polished look.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

If you don't like the natural corrosion look, toothpaste will clean the tarnish right off... just rub it with your fingers then rinse it under water... Colgate works great... Simichrome is better but more expensive...


----------



## lundeholm

bobjane said:


> Tarnishing nicely.



Wow :O so beatiful, thanks for posting!


----------



## mhphoto

Mine is set to arrive today. I can't wait to dirty it up! :naughty:


----------



## mhphoto

mhphoto said:


> Mine is set to arrive today. I can't wait to dirty it up! :naughty:



Well, never mind. I just tracked the package and it's still in CA. Kind of disappointed that CountyComm took a week to actually ship it out when I received an email on the 23rd that it had been shipped and was due to arrive today. The new delivery date is next Thursday… 

According to CountyComm there was a four day hold up at the local UPS hub. :ironic:


----------



## mhphoto

I'm waiting anxiously for my AAA Cu to show up on my door. Its out for delivery. :twothumbs:rock:


----------



## mhphoto

Cross post removed.
Double and cross posting
Norm


----------



## mhphoto

Now that I've had a few days with this light I can honestly say that I love it. Here's a few pics of its tarnish progression. 

Day 1, fresh out of the package: 







Day 2 looked about the same, so here's day 3:






And here's a macro of day 3. The laser etched lettering was the first to begin tarnishing: 






Day 5: 






Sorry, didn't have my macro setup with me, so here's a close cropped shot of the logo: 











I'll update with a new photo in a few days. I'm really loving the way this thing is looking.


----------



## Timbo

just got one of these, is it only flashaholics who look forward to something becoming tarnished and worn looking  lol
I love the finish on the light but I think with time its going to look great (in a retro way). This is going to replace my current LD01 stainless EDC.
I did a quick video of mine http://youtu.be/BwmTn2_3iF4


----------



## mhphoto

Timbo said:


> just got one of these, is it only flashaholics who look forward to something becoming tarnished and worn looking  lol
> I love the finish on the light but I think with time its going to look great (in a retro way). This is going to replace my current LD01 stainless EDC.
> I did a quick video of mine http://youtu.be/BwmTn2_3iF4


 
Great video!


----------



## kaichu dento

I found one of my Cu Maratac's and here's what it looked like a couple days ago. We're working on the gardens right now and it provided the backdrop for these pics.


----------



## stonehenge69

Here's mine after a few months.


----------



## kaichu dento

kaichu dento said:


> Look at the pennies in your pocket and understand that copper being handled on a regular basis is never going to be green. If you want it green, just lay it out by the compost pile and leave it for a decade. If you don't want green, just use it.
> 
> I've said this same point quite a few times, that all you need to do to get an idea of what they'll look like is to compare them to an older penny which has been in constant circulation.
> 
> They are noticeably heavier, but in a tiny light like this, it's kind of a nice feeling with the added weight.





stonehenge69 said:


> Here's mine after a few months.


This picture reminded me of people asking what they were going to look like after they'd been in use a while. That is the best looking one to date and I'm surprised I didn't think of it too!


----------



## Sparky's Magic

calipsoii said:


> This thread needs more pictures!
> 
> Approx. 1 week of riding around in my pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it'll ever hit Statue of Liberty green with the constant agitation, but in < 7 days it's already looking pretty cool!



That really is the way: Stick it in the pocket and use it. That has done wonders for my brass McKinley - Love this one!


----------



## mhphoto

stonehenge69 said:


> Here's mine after a few months.


 
I can't wait until mine gets to that stage! (You know, without peeing on it…)


----------



## kaichu dento

mhphoto said:


> I can't wait until mine gets to that stage! (You know, without peeing on it…)








If you ever want to try it I'd be willing to bet that getting the dog to pee on it would make it change really fast!


----------



## Toohotruk

That, or bury it in the cat box for a week or two...


----------



## Monocrom

Depends if you want tarnish or tarnish + smell. 

No one wants to be the crazy, pee-smell, guy in the neighborhood. If you're homeless, it's at least understandable.


----------



## stonehenge69

stonehenge69 said:


> Here's mine after a few months.



I achieved this natural looking patina by using a special solution of only two ingredients......


A 50/50 mixture of time and patience


----------



## Toohotruk

Monocrom said:


> Depends if you want tarnish or tarnish + smell.
> 
> No one wants to be the crazy, pee-smell, guy in the neighborhood. If you're homeless, it's at least understandable.



You may be crazy, and you may smell like pee, but you'll have one cool looking flashlight! :nana:


----------



## Monocrom

Toohotruk said:


> You may be crazy, and you may smell like pee, but you'll have one cool looking flashlight! :nana:


 
One thing's for sure . . . No one who knows how it got that way will ever even attempt to steal it from you. Much less want a very close look at it in person.


----------



## Acid87

I love these lights. I have one that is coming along nicely and just bought a new one to keep for now. Love how distinctive these lights are.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Yesterday, I joined this elite Brotherhood, purchased a Maratac CU from Mike Stair's Survival Shop. He was the only seller willing to ship to Australia (or the only one I could locate) and, now, the long wait begins; 10+ days is normal, 30 days not unheard of.

What I do when I'm having a long wait is to buy an interesting light locally; 2-3 days normal for Australia. This is a very disturbing practice, even more so when 2 or even 3 lights are purchased to relieve anxiety. To tell the truth, I've got an ARC Mania AAA micro 111 somewhere in the Australian system at this very moment...

I don't qualify as a member yet but when the Maratac CU. arrives, I'll post some pics. though some of those already posted would be hard to beat, especially those by mhphoto, bobjane and not forgetting stonehenge69 and calipsoii...Brilliant! :kewlpics:


----------



## Flying Turtle

This one is looking better and better. I think I've waited about long enough.

Geoff


----------



## Toohotruk

Monocrom said:


> One thing's for sure . . . No one who knows how it got that way will ever even attempt to steal it from you. Much less want a very close look at it in person.



See? The benefits of using this method just keep adding up! :thumbsup:


----------



## mhphoto

Day 16:
















Compared to Day 1:


----------



## Sparky's Magic

@ mhphoto,

Thank you for the great shots! I guess mine is somewhere over the Pacific - Can't wait to play.


----------



## mhphoto

Thanks! I should also mention that I've been carrying mine in my pocket everyday and it spends nights on my dresser. So other than sweat and air it's not getting much in the way of tarnish inducing substances.


----------



## sunsoar

Gorgeous!


----------



## egrep

Mine arrives tomorrow! I've managed to figure out how to get to work late and try to get the package before I go in. I considered the Copper Embassy Pen, but I opted for Titanium. I love County Comm Package days...


----------



## nein166

Aw wow I've got one of these in one of my bags now I gotta take it out and see about keychain carrying to keep it tarnishing.
Great thread I can't wait to contribute


----------



## TyJo

There are some great photos in this thread. I've had mine for 6 months or so I think. It has not been carried and its only been fiddled with a few times, other then that it stays next to my stereo so I can check the progress occasionally and to possibly make visitors ask what it is. Forgive my terrible pictures but I only have a cell phone as a camera and my expendable funds go to lights, not cameras. I think a buddy of mine has a very nice camera... I might try to get him to take some pictures.


----------



## Zeruel

That's nice, it's almost like custom anodized.


----------



## Zeruel

I hope you guys are happy.... making me went off to get one and join in the fun. It arrived today....
















Tarnish Progress: Day 1


----------



## Sparky's Magic

That looks great out of the packaging: It's probably a good idea to have 2 of these; one that does not get handled at all. And there is an electro polished 300 SS.version that is pretty 'spiff' as well. CPF is a great source of ideas (read, 'How to spend money')! :twothumbs


----------



## TyJo

OK here are the better shots that my buddy took.


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## mhphoto

Great pics guys! Can't wait to see how yours progress.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Fresh out of the foil...





More than a few spots and what appears to be hand prints on the knurling. Disappointing? A little! It would have been good to see it pristine, however having a head start in the corrosion stakes is OK! The spring fell out of the battery tube - Pushed it back in firmly with a twist and a very firm shove with a AAA cell; it seated OK & nicely centered - Hope it stays there! 
View large on Black: Click on image then click on Flickr image once.

...to be continued,


----------



## Sparky's Magic

There are some great shots of the Maratac CU on this site but very little mention of just what a great little performer it is as a useful flashlight!

Mine was a little gritty out of the packaging but with spirit (Ethanol), a toothpick and some kitchen towel, the threads soon cleaned up beautifully: Then a thorough lube, incl. rolling the O-ring in lube between thumb and forefinger and the Maratac became my 'light with the smoothest action. One handed activation is a breeze!

The light levels are well spaced and on my sample the tint is a rather attractive cool/neutral with absolutely no artifacts, rings, holes or discoloration of any kind, just pure neutral light with the type of excellent & seamless transition from hotspot to spill that one would hope to see in a 'light costing four or even five times as much...Hope to, but quite often be disappointed with!

Value for money at about $37.00 is very hard to beat. I love this 'light already; and it loves Eneloops which is a big plus. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk

They are definitely VERY nice little lights! One of the things that really impressed me, was the total invisibility of the PWM...it's at such a high frequency that at least for me, it's undetectable.


----------



## Cypher_Aod

my Maratac CU arrived today from SurvivalDEPOT (finally a source of CountyComm gear in the UK!)

Gonna pee on it later, hopefully it'll go a beautiful shade of reddy purple like bobjane's


----------



## mhphoto

Day 40:


----------



## TyJo

Nice.


----------



## mzil

Wont the tarnish, which is really oxidation I guess, eventually compromise the electrical conductivity of the threads?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

mzil said:


> Wont the tarnish, which is really oxidation I guess, eventually compromise the electrical conductivity of the threads?



I would definitely think so. If I owned one, I would at least keep the threads and contact points shiny. Sorry if I'm repeating myself here (feelings of deja vu coming on): Simichrome works wonders on brass and copper, but honestly, white regular Colgate toothpaste and some toothbrush scrubbing or finger rubbing and then a rinse in hot water has been all I've ever needed to clean everything from copper to silver. It's cheap too since you can buy the dollar store made in Pakistan Colgate and not worry about the propylene glycol or whatever... I'm personally not a tarnish fan so I just gave my Peak Logan brass the Colgate treatment last night and it looks great!

Also, I have to make note of which of you are peeing on your lights in this thread in case I ever decide to buy one of these on the aftermarket!


----------



## mhphoto

shao.fu.tzer said:


> I would definitely think so. If I owned one, I would at least keep the threads and contact points shiny. Sorry if I'm repeating myself here (feelings of deja vu coming on): Simichrome works wonders on brass and copper, but honestly, white regular Colgate toothpaste and some toothbrush scrubbing or finger rubbing and then a rinse in hot water has been all I've ever needed to clean everything from copper to silver. It's cheap too since you can buy the dollar store made in Pakistan Colgate and not worry about the propylene glycol or whatever... I'm personally not a tarnish fan so I just gave my Peak Logan brass the Colgate treatment last night and it looks great!
> 
> Also, I have to make note of which of you are peeing on your lights in this thread in case I ever decide to buy one of these on the aftermarket!


 
Mine's been in constant use for two months and the threads are still as shiny as they were when I got it, as is the inside of the body. I don't expect any contact issues in the near future.


----------



## TyJo

mzil said:


> Wont the tarnish, which is really oxidation I guess, eventually compromise the electrical conductivity of the threads?


I don't use mine but I cleaned the threads as soon as I got it and put some super-lube on the threads. They look fine.


----------



## mhphoto

Day 72 and it looks pretty much the same as day 40. 





















I gave it a nice coating of salt water today, so it's at home hopefully doing something. I want to see what the brine will do after a few more applications, then I think I'll polish it up again and start over.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Out of the Pocket and looking good. BTW this is an excellent Flashlight with great run-times on Eneloops. :twothumbs
2 1/2 mths. in the pocket with just plain use i.e. no enhancements, fluids etc. Click image for Flickr Large on Black.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

:bump:


----------



## Toohotruk

Looking cool...I'm guessing it was alone in a pocket, no keys, or change, right?


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Toohotruk said:


> Looking cool...I'm guessing it was alone in a pocket, no keys, or change, right?



No change, keys, knives etc. Not in that pocket, anyway. For a small AAA light the Maratac continues to amaze; the output is just right, the action (now) silky smooth with one-handed activation a breeze. I guess it's not really an EDC. but I carry it all the time. I've got another junk-free pocket for an HDS 200T - come Summer, when the jackets come off, I'll have to rethink where all the "Stuff" goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## mhphoto

Sparky's Magic said:


> Out of the Pocket and looking good. BTW this is an excellent Flashlight with great run-times on Eneloops. :twothumbs
> 2 1/2 mths. in the pocket with just plain use i.e. no enhancements, fluids etc. Click image for Flickr Large on Black.


 
Great pic! I'm amazed at how differently everyone's is turning out considering most everyone is carrying theirs in their pocket.


----------



## jake royston

just ordered mine today!!!

has anyone opened / moded one of these yet?
just wondering if there any different than the aluminum version, i have a neutral xpg r4 waiting for mine!!!!


----------



## nein166

I tried to remove the pill but it didn't budge
I didn't try very hard, I didn't try boiling the head in a bag. Thats a good first step in case there is a glue/loctite holding it in there
But then with thermal expansion the copper may expand and lock it in tighter so freezing might work better or a combination of the two.

Lets not hijack the thread anymore, staying on topic my Cu AAA has been on my keychain now since I took the first picture, doesn't look like its tarnished more but its had a few drops and plenty of scrapes
Going in and out of my pocket may even be keeping it from tarnishing further, almost like a polishing effect


----------



## Toohotruk

How 'bout a pic?


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Honestly, this 'light needs no modification! For its' size the output is more than adequate, the run-time excellent and its' usefulness at closer ranges i.e. around the home, trips to the bathroom etc. could not be improved upon, IMO. The beam pattern and tint are so good, why 'tinker'?


----------



## nein166

jake said he wants to swap out the LED for a neutral tint xp-g

I'll get to the pics when I can


----------



## mhphoto

nein166 said:


> jake said he wants to swap out the LED for a neutral tint xp-g
> 
> I'll get to the pics when I can


 
That would be a righteous hack. It is a little blasphemous to have such a beautiful, warm light with a cool white LED.


----------



## kaichu dento

mhphoto said:


> It is a little blasphemous to have such a beautiful, warm light with a cool white LED.


+1

Don't know the present availability on these but I've got some if anyone's looking.


----------



## jake royston

kaichu dento said:


> +1
> 
> Don't know the present availability on these but I've got some if anyone's looking.


 
I ordered mine Monday morning and they were in stock. I also ordered an embassy pen!


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Perhaps my Maratac is warmer than what you guys have. This one is the closest thing I've seen to a true neutral with no suggestion of cool tint and what i would describe as a light golden tint and an even and seamless transition to spill. Like I said, I like it a lot.


----------



## mhphoto

Sparky's Magic said:


> Perhaps my Maratac is warmer than what you guys have. This one is the closest thing I've seen to a true neutral with no suggestion of cool tint and what i would describe as a light golden tint and an even and seamless transition to spill. Like I said, I like it a lot.


 
Mine is definitely on the creamy, pleasing side of cool white. Worlds better than my cool white Quark.


----------



## nein166

Using my lizards tank to keep the lighting constant

You can see the deeper tarnish in the corners and along the high points its all scratched from the key teeth.
The photo didn't come out that great I'll try more tomorrow the camera battery needs a charge

Before keychain 






After Keychain


----------



## jake royston

just got mine today!

















heres my collection


----------



## Sparky's Magic

@ jake...

Very nice collection! The Maratac really stands out in any company - I love mine and it's an excellent 'light to use but it is no longer shiny and bright. :sigh:


----------



## jake royston

these lights are a bit different than the aluminum version, but are still very easy to mod.

if you would like to see the mod, here it is:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ATAC-AAA-*LOTS-OF-PICS*&p=3746753#post3746753


----------



## jake royston

moved


----------



## nein166

Just realized I never posted the before picture. 
Fixed that in my previous post.
My Cu AAA had been in a case for a half year after I got it and had a great deep patina but I've worn that down since carrying it on my keychain, only one part is still dark just after the tailcap where it doesn't rub on anything.


----------



## Toohotruk

Still looks pretty good even after being on the keychain.


----------



## jake royston

added day 4 
ill keep adding the pics to the same post to keep them together


----------



## stoli67

It will take a while before it catches my tri-edc!


----------



## mzil

Jake, if you were to make an exact same framed picture each time, a time lapse video showing the progression could ultimately be made. Just a thought.

P.S. I've never done it, but I understand there are several free ways to do this:
http://www.wikihow.com/Create-a-Stop-Motion-Animation


----------



## weklund

*Cu is looking "Good" .... :devil:*​


----------



## Ian2381

I just bought a maratac AAA cu, do you think its worth the price? for an outdated emitter?


----------



## jake royston

I was thinking the same thing when I ordered mine. Once you play with the light for a few minutes, you'll be very happy with it!


----------



## Acid87

Ian2381 said:


> I just bought a maratac AAA cu, do you think its worth the price? for an outdated emitter?



Material is the main cost factor in this light I assume. I've got two and love them both.


----------



## jake royston

*DAY 7 ADDED*


*DAY 1*











*DAY 3*











*DAY 4*












*DAY 6*











*DAY 7*


----------



## Toohotruk

I actually like the XP-E emitter...makes the light a little "throwier" than an XP-G would, plus they usually have a better tint than XP-Gs in my experience.


----------



## weklund

+1, I agree. Neutral.



Toohotruk said:


> I actually like the XP-E emitter...makes the light a little "throwier" than an XP-G would, plus they usually have a better tint than XP-Gs in my experience.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Toohotruk said:


> I actually like the XP-E emitter...makes the light a little "throwier" than an XP-G would, plus they usually have a better tint than XP-Gs in my experience.



+1, me too. 
I find that the XP-E gives much better results in the lower light levels especially identifying different colors e.g. shirts blue, green, dark gray etc. ditto. shorts, jeans, trousers etc. Low mode is very good indeed. XP-E is certainly not out-dated, in fact, in this application I'd say that it's 'right on the money'.


----------



## DM51

Ian2381 said:


> I just bought a maratac AAA cu, do you think its worth the price? for an *outdated emitter? *


_Outdated?_ Good grief. :green:


----------



## DM51

Some great photos here! The shiny green/brown patina on some of these lights is beautiful - almost like some classic bronze sculptures.


----------



## mhphoto

I can't wait until my Copper Embassy Pen arrives. 

Has anyone thought of doing a sort of oil-rubbed treatment on their light? I know a lot of bronze sculptures are rubbed with oil to both prevent overdone natural patina and to give it a nice, dark texture.


----------



## jake royston

Please post some pictures of the copper embassy pen when it gets there. I've always wanted to see one.


----------



## mhphoto

jake royston said:


> Please post some pictures of the copper embassy pen when it gets there. I've always wanted to see one.


 
Sure will. I'll have to shine up the Maratac so I can see if it and the pen have similar tarnishes. :twothumbs


----------



## mzil

I'm curious if one of you willing to alter the looks (temporarily) would do a little experiment for me. I'm sure with some vinegar or dedicated copper polish, much of the original untarnished look could be restored (not that anyone in their right mind would want to  ) but my question is: "Can aggressive rubbing against, say, a jean's pant leg remove a patch of tarnish, or is chemical treatment the _only_ valid way?"

Thanks for trying it out for me!


----------



## mhphoto

mzil said:


> I'm curious if one of you willing to alter the looks (temporarily) would do a little experiment for me. I'm sure with some vinegar or dedicated copper polish, much of the original untarnished look could be restored (not that anyone in their right mind would want to  ) but my question is: "Can aggressive rubbing against, say, a jean's pant leg remove a patch of tarnish, or is chemical treatment the _only_ valid way?"
> 
> Thanks for trying it out for me!


 
I'm going to guess that pocket wear won't keep tarnish and/or completely remove a patch of tarnish, but I can say with some confidence that it'll keep severe tarnish from forming. 

I will say that my Maratac's finish is now "brushed" instead of shiny. Thanks Bar Keepers Friend…


----------



## kaichu dento

mzil said:


> I'm curious if one of you willing to alter the looks (temporarily) would do a little experiment for me. I'm sure with some vinegar or dedicated copper polish, much of the original untarnished look could be restored (not that anyone in their right mind would want to  ) but my question is: "Can aggressive rubbing against, say, a jean's pant leg remove a patch of tarnish, or is chemical treatment the _only_ valid way?"


You can try it very easily yourself by going in the basement and rubbing on some of the copper plumbing, or going through your change for one of the older solid copper pennies and seeing the results.


----------



## RocketTomato

mzil said:


> I'm curious if one of you willing to alter the looks (temporarily) would do a little experiment for me. I'm sure with some vinegar or dedicated copper polish, much of the original untarnished look could be restored (not that anyone in their right mind would want to  ) but my question is: "Can aggressive rubbing against, say, a jean's pant leg remove a patch of tarnish, or is chemical treatment the _only_ valid way?"
> 
> Thanks for trying it out for me!


 
Yes the tarnish can rub off, though how long it takes depends on the abrasiveness of the material you are using to rub the copper against. You can easily take a scotch brite pad and remove the tarnish. The advantage of a chemical treatment is that it will more evenly remove the tarnish. With the abrasive pad, the grooves in the knurling will not be easy to clean.


----------



## al g blenny

I couldn't bring myself to urinate on mine.


----------



## Monocrom

al g blenny said:


> I couldn't bring myself to urinate on mine.



Just toss it in a cup of water with a cap-ful of vinegar.


----------



## mzil

Vinegar wil_ clean_ copper and make it sparkly clean.


----------



## Monocrom

Ooops! Looks like the best option is still to **** on it.


----------



## jorn

Ordered one yesterday when I found out there was someone shipping internationally
Can't wait to pee on it. haha.
To remove the tarnish, just dunk it in a cup of coca-cola or ketchup over night and it should look bling again. Used to do that with old copper coins when i was young, and it works without any scrubbing/polishing.


----------



## jake royston

time for more pictures!!!
its raining, so i left it outside under the patio cover, and its tarnishing pretty quickly!







compared to day 1


----------



## mzil

A quick question to you owners. My understanding is that anodized aluminum and oxidized copper (tarnished) are not as good conductors as would be ideal. Wondering how my black ITP AAA conducts through its threaded section, I unscrewed it , looked at the top, and realized it's not the threads that conduct, but rather the very top, flat surface of the main body's barrel, which is a small ring that _isn't_ anodized black, and instead is a shiny aluminum (or at least that color) surface which when screwed down tightly touches the bottom of the head's pill's outer ring electrical surface, (also a bare metal surface).

Here's my question: Is that top surface of a tarnished body Maratac AAA shiny copper? silver metal? or tarnished copper? [Bonus points to anyone with a picture  ]

Thanks.


----------



## mzil

[Sorry, I realized that last post was poorly worded and had spelling errors. Please re-read it now that I have edited it. Thanks.[


----------



## mhphoto

mzil said:


> A quick question to you owners. My understanding is that anodized aluminum and oxidized copper (tarnished) are not as good conductors as would be ideal. Wondering how my black ITP AAA conducts through its threaded section, I unscrewed it , looked at the top, and realized it's not the threads that conduct, but rather the very top, flat surface of the main body's barrel, which is a small ring that _isn't_ anodized black, and instead is a shiny aluminum (or at least that color) surface which when screwed down tightly touches the bottom of the head's pill's outer ring electrical surface, (also a bare metal surface).
> 
> Here's my question: Is that top surface of a tarnished body Maratac AAA shiny copper? silver metal? or tarnished copper? [Bonus points to anyone with a picture  ]
> 
> Thanks.



Mine hasn't tarnished any in that area, and the threads are still shiny and pinkish too. I keep all the threads well lubricated, so oxygen doesn't have that much time to attack it anyway. I'll try to snag a picture for you later.


----------



## kaichu dento

weklund said:


>


Weklund, who makes that watch, and do they have any non-diver models with the trits?


----------



## mhphoto

jake royston said:


> Please post some pictures of the copper embassy pen when it gets there. I've always wanted to see one.



It finally came today, courtesy of my parents (graduation gift ). 

This thing is *HEAVY*, and I absolutely love it. It's the heaviest of the four Embassy pens, even heavier than the stainless steel model. The copper model's cap alone is noticeably heavier than the AAA Cu without a battery. 

Sorry for the poor lighting, the first shot with the Maratac was an afterthought. 











Lucky number 229…


----------



## jake royston

mhphoto said:


> It finally came today, courtesy of my parents (graduation gift ).
> 
> This thing is *HEAVY*, and I absolutely love it. It's the heaviest of the four Embassy pens, even heavier than the stainless steel model. The copper model's cap alone is noticeably heavier than the AAA Cu without a battery.
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting, the first shot with the Maratac was an afterthought.
> 
> Lucky number 229



that looks awesome!!
amazing pictures too!!!





mzil said:


> A quick question to you owners. My understanding is that anodized aluminum and oxidized copper (tarnished) are not as good conductors as would be ideal. Wondering how my black ITP AAA conducts through its threaded section, I unscrewed it , looked at the top, and realized it's not the threads that conduct, but rather the very top, flat surface of the main body's barrel, which is a small ring that _isn't_ anodized black, and instead is a shiny aluminum (or at least that color) surface which when screwed down tightly touches the bottom of the head's pill's outer ring electrical surface, (also a bare metal surface).
> 
> Here's my question: Is that top surface of a tarnished body Maratac AAA shiny copper? silver metal? or tarnished copper? [Bonus points to anyone with a picture  ]
> 
> Thanks.



the threads and the inside of the body tube on mine are still shiny.


----------



## mhphoto

jake royston said:


> that looks awesome!!
> amazing pictures too!!!



Thanks! I did a little work with my digital scale. 

The Maratac AAA Cu weighs 25 grams without a battery. 

The cap of the pen _alone_ weighs 34 grams, and the entire thing weighs 120 grams. If you want a good representation, grab an incan AA MiniMag with NiMHs, which weigh in at 119 grams, and then imagine that weight in a much smaller package…


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW, that pen looks awesome! I'd love to get one, but the price puts it out of my reach. :shakehead

Awesome macro shots BTW! oo:


----------



## mzil

jake royston said:


> the threads and the inside of the body tube on mine are still shiny.


From my analysis of my black anodized ITP AAA, it's not the threads which conduct the electricity, but rather the top ring which smooshes against a similar ring under the pill when turned on. This ring looks quite shiny on yours, as seen in the second photo. 

Do you grease your threads or are they factory condition only? 

If all of the interior, including the inside of the barrel (you obviously never grease) looks shiny, then I suspect they treat it to stay that way or the sealed lack of oxygen and humidity (and pee  ) keeps it sparkly and untarnished.


Thanks for the pics.


----------



## weklund

My apologies.

Moved to: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?169396-Wrist-watches&p=3765677#post3765677


----------



## DM51

Please stay on topic...


----------



## jake royston

had to have a fresh start. has anyone else noticed that the color of the patina will change to a pink color the more you play with it?


----------



## mhphoto

jake royston said:


> had to have a fresh start. has anyone else noticed that the color of the patina will change to a pink color the more you play with it?



Nice! I love that washed out pink color on about days 2-4 after you polish it. What did you use to shine yours up? I made the mistake of sing Barkeep's Friend on mine, so it's not as polished (although it got that tarnish off quick).


----------



## jake royston

i used Zephyr pro 40 metal polish on mine.


http://www.detailing.com/store/zephyr-pro40-metal-polish-16oz.html


----------



## mzil

I'm not an expert, but just a heads up to those of you who use polish. It is meant for metal, not rubber or silicon, so if I were doing it I would be careful not to get any on the gaskets, such as the front one that holds the front "glass" in place. It could eat through or pit the rubber which would compromise the water tight seal. Just a thought.


----------



## jake royston

thats a good point, i completely disassemble the light first, so i can polish the body tube


----------



## mhphoto

Here's one from today:






Next to a _fresh specimen_…


----------



## spanish

Hi:

Is that flashlight a 80 lumens max model? Other Maratac AAA models upgraded to V2 versión with 115 lumens and more runtime like this: 
http://countycomm.com/aaa.html

Best Regards.


----------



## Monocrom

That's the old version. Still, 80 lumens from such a small light is very impressive.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

I am anguished that mine escaped my pocket at work. If anyone wants to part...

Mine stayed shiny from use.


----------



## RedLED

Use Tuff-Glide on the threads and they will not tarnish easily.

Man, after reading the procedures to patina these, I would never buy one used!


----------



## AnAppleSnail

RedLed said:


> Man, after reading the procedures to patina these, I would never buy one used!


You may as well say you never want to get used money. None of these are anything that wouldn't be cleared up by a good rinse and polish. My Maratac Cu showed up again! One of the other flashlight fans (a hunter) figured that it was probably mine, being a copper high-powered light.


----------



## RedLED

Yeah, I know, I know...but just thinking about it?

Someone said near the begging of this thread that they wished more companies would make lights in copper, Me too! These do look nice and seem well made.


----------



## BilMacGil

I love the way copper looks tarnished!! Green and dark brown in the crannies, shiny in the main use areas...its like a funky old guitar or a good carbon steel knife...:devil:


----------



## AaronG

AnAppleSnail said:


> You may as well say you never want to get used money. None of these are anything that wouldn't be cleared up by a good rinse and polish. My Maratac Cu showed up again! One of the other flashlight fans (a hunter) figured that it was probably mine, being a copper high-powered light.



I think he was refering to the yellow ammonia you can use to tarnish copper quickly :sick2:


----------



## Toohotruk

BilMacGil said:


> I love the way copper looks tarnished!! Green and dark brown in the crannies, shiny in the main use areas...its like a funky old guitar or a good carbon steel knife...:devil:



I agree...and these lights have lots of nooks and crannies for tarnish to go undisturbed.

Oh, and...

:welcome:


----------



## kaichu dento

BilMacGil said:


> I love the way copper looks tarnished!! Green and dark brown in the crannies, shiny in the main use areas...its like a funky old guitar or a good carbon steel knife...:devil:


Nice first post and welcome to CPF!


AaronG said:


> I think he was refering to the yellow ammonia you can use to tarnish copper quickly :sick2:


Hahaha.... anyone hung up on something having been in contact with the stuff that some Eskimos used to save for various purposes might want to move to a more sanitary planet than this one. 

Anyone else got any more tarnish photos for us to see?


----------



## Sparky's Magic

At 8 mths. Looking good.




http://flic.kr/p/bmMSw5


----------



## kaichu dento

Sparky's Magic said:


> At 8 mths. Looking good.


Wow, looking really good!


----------



## Monocrom

Now that is impressive indeed.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

What about some more tarnish photos...please.


----------



## whill44

Starting to look good!! :thumbsup:




Untitled by whill44, on Flickr



Untitled by whill44, on Flickr


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice!


----------



## mzil

Whill44, that looks cool!

I've never seen that before. Is the Zippo copper or copper plated, I wonder? . Is it made by Zippo or a third party?


----------



## Sparky's Magic

@whill44: Looking good! Thanks for posting & welcome to CPF.

Cheers and Good Luck. :welcome:


----------



## whill44

mzil said:


> Whill44, that looks cool!
> 
> I've never seen that before. Is the Zippo copper or copper plated, I wonder? . Is it made by Zippo or a third party?



Thanks Guys.
To answer some of the questions, Yes it's a real Zippo, Yes it's all copper just like the flashlight. I believe Zippo made these in a limited run spanning a couple of years (if someone else knows more please chime in) as of now I only see an antique copper in the catalog which I think is a plating or a copper wash. Their were a handful of these on ebay two weeks ago at all kinds of prices mostly high. I bought mine used, to save some money, and because I intended to carry and use. Ok Showoff.....


----------



## mzil

Thanks for the info.

I don't smoke, so this may be old hat to most who do, but it has recently come to my attention that there are fairly inexpensive ($10-12) inserts made by third party companies for Zippos, which turn them into jet flame (torch) "windproof" lighters. They are made by Z-Plus and Thunderbird brands. 

Sorry to be off topic, but I thought to buy one as an addition to my survival kit. Most windproof lighters cost way more than this. I dont see why I'd even need the external Zippo casing, since while in my survival tin there's nothing to push down the ignition button by mistake.


----------



## whill44

mzil said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I don't smoke, so this may be old hat to most who do, but it has recently come to my attention that there are fairly inexpensive ($10-12) inserts made by third party companies for Zippos, which turn them into jet flame (torch) "windproof" lighters. They are made by Z-Plus and Thunderbird brands.
> 
> Sorry to be off topic, but I thought to buy one as an addition to my survival kit. Most windproof lighters cost way more than this. I dont see why I'd even need the external Zippo casing, since while in my survival tin there's nothing to push down the ignition button by mistake.



I don't smoke either (although I do enjoy a good pipe full of tobacco every once in a while) i mostly use the lighter at work burning the fuzz off the side of the straps we make. However to get back on topic I use my flashlight and lighter at work everyday, it's part of my edc. I also gift lights to my coworkers. I just don't tell them what they cost. All they know is they can't believe their so bright. Of course the copper stays safe with me..


----------



## tobrien

this is awesome! they discontinued the Cu lights though right?


----------



## mikesantor

tobrien said:


> they discontinued the Cu lights though right?


Yes.

To keep my post legit:


----------



## whill44

Nice!


----------



## Acid87

I'm very glad I bought a spare one of these. Really nice lights.


----------



## calipsoii

Hoo boy, it's been a long time since I posted in this thread!

The two things that bug me about this light are:
- the flaky mode changes and
- the cool white (bordering on blue) XP-E tint

Finally worked up the courage this evening to do something about the latter. :devil:





This light should get a little more pocket time now that it's rocking a Nichia 219! As for tarnish progression, it's pretty much steady as she goes. These things just seem to turn a reddish color and stay there.


----------



## tobrien

calipsoii said:


> Hoo boy, it's been a long time since I posted in this thread!
> 
> The two things that bug me about this light are:
> - the flaky mode changes and
> - the cool white (bordering on blue) XP-E tint
> 
> Finally worked up the courage this evening to do something about the latter. :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This light should get a little more pocket time now that it's rocking a Nichia 219! As for tarnish progression, it's pretty much steady as she goes. These things just seem to turn a reddish color and stay there.


how's the beam with a 219 in there?


----------



## calipsoii

tobrien said:


> how's the beam with a 219 in there?



Floodier and a little bit dimmer.


----------



## tobrien

calipsoii said:


> Floodier and a little bit dimmer.



still perfectly usable i take it?


----------



## calipsoii

tobrien said:


> still perfectly usable i take it?



Oh yeah it's just fine, I much prefer it to the XP-E that was in there. Mine had a particularly blue tint that I found quite ugly.

The 219 has run hotter in every single light that I've modded it into (probably due to the lower Vf) so I'm glad this one is copper, helps dissipate it a bit.


----------



## longdog

Thats One good looking bit of kit, another for the payday list.


----------



## tobrien

calipsoii said:


> Oh yeah it's just fine, I much prefer it to the XP-E that was in there. Mine had a particularly blue tint that I found quite ugly.
> 
> The 219 has run hotter in every single light that I've modded it into (probably due to the lower Vf) so I'm glad this one is copper, helps dissipate it a bit.



got it, thanks!


----------



## Greebe

Why in the world did they discontinue these? Really wish I could have found out about these before that happened.


----------



## Toohotruk

I had always hoped for an AA or CR123 version. If they ever bring it back, I'll be in for another one.


----------



## fyrstormer

Toohotruk said:


> I had always hoped for an AA or* CR123 version.* If they ever bring it back, I'll be in for another one.


Or you can buy a Mac EDC, single-emitter or tri-emitter, with or without clip, in titanium, aluminum, or copper. This is what mine looks like, though admittedly I cheated on the initial stage of the patina.


----------



## Toohotruk

Definitely beautiful, and I'd LOVE to have one, but...


----------



## mzil

Assuming I didn't have the option to sell it, I had to actually carry it and use it, I'd rather own the Maratac.


----------



## fyrstormer

Toohotruk said:


> Definitely beautiful, and I'd LOVE to have one, but...


Better start saving your pennies, then.


----------



## fyrstormer

mzil said:


> Assuming I didn't have the option to sell it, I had to actually carry it and use it, I'd rather own the Maratac.


I was responding to a post wishing for a CR123-based copper light. That's what my Mac EDC is. It could be a bit smaller if it used a twisty body instead of a clicky body, but other than that, the product the poster was wishing for already exists -- and it's easily serviceable, unlike the Maratac. However, if it's the Maratac brand name you're after, that's a different issue.


----------



## Acid87

mikesantor said:


> Yes.
> 
> To keep my post legit:



Where do you get those copper Krabs? I need one to match my copper pen, zippo, Maratac etc etc etc


----------



## mzil

fyrstormer said:


> However, if it's the Maratac brand name you're after, that's a different issue.


No, its not the brand name. I was just commenting I'd prefer owning/using the Maratac AAA to the Mac EDC, that's all. I was offering an alternative opinion, in response to the post above mine where Toohotruk spoke of liking _your_ light:


> Definitely beautiful, and I'd LOVE to have one, but...


----------



## SCEMan

Is there a particular environment or handling that facilitates tarnishing? It's been a couple months since I polished it and my Maratac still looks pretty shiny. It resides in my desk drawer when not in use in a low humidity location.


----------



## Toohotruk

fyrstormer said:


> Better start saving your pennies, then.



Yep! Maybe someday.


----------



## fyrstormer

SCEMan said:


> Is there a particular environment or handling that facilitates tarnishing? It's been a couple months since I polished it and my Maratac still looks pretty shiny. It resides in my desk drawer when not in use in a low humidity location.


Humid air with sulfur dioxide. If it's salt air, even better.


----------



## SCEMan

fyrstormer said:


> Humid air with sulfur dioxide. If it's salt air, even better.


Great! I plan on taking it to Hawaii next month.


----------



## casuallight

Looks like these are back and upgraded: http://countycomm.com/aaacopper.html I missed out the first time around and had to get by checking this thread for photos, so thanks!


----------



## mzil

What I liked about the original version was that one could use a 10440 battery on "medium" for as long as one wanted (and it had greater brightness, on par with with using a 1.5 V battery on "high") as well as the high voltage 10440 on "high" for turbo mode, althouth only for a short time due to over heating. Now that there are only two brightness settings on rev #2, not three, that is lost. 

Disclaimer: "10440 batts not recomended"


----------



## Rees

mzil said:


> Disclaimer: "10440 batts not recomended"



Someone correct me if im wrong, but I thought it has always said that on their website that 10440 is not recommended. Its not recommended because like the last one its not made to handle 10440, but in small doses you may not cook it.


----------



## mzil

Correct, it has always said "not recommended", that's not new, but with the new lo/high _only_ options (no medium) you have no means to have a fairly bright flashlight for extended use (when using a 10440). That's what the "Medium" setting on the first version gives you.

I don't own a rev. 2 Maratac AAA (I only have the original), but I assume with a 10440 battery on "High" it will get hot quickly and can only be used for brief periods of time, and on "Low" you wouldn't want an increase in brightness anyways because you want to preserve night vision. Even if it can handle a 10440 for short bursts only, having a flashlight that losses the ability to just stay on for extended periods with a reasonable, typical brightness, without fear of it burning out, (except in the dimmest mode) makes little sense to me in terms of how I personally use flashlights. YMMV.


----------



## jorn

Rees said:


> Someone correct me if im wrong, but I thought it has always said that on their website that 10440 is not recommended. Its not recommended because like the last one its not made to handle 10440, but in small doses you may not cook it.


You are correct, but mzil has a point. 
With the old 3 mode, you can run it forever in medium mode with a 10440. It's bright without getting too hot. 

On the bright side, I got the new 2 mode version today, and i cant detect any pwm i:thumbsup: yey  Seems to be current controlled.

Lo mode is pretty bright with a IMR 10440. Seems to be in the ballpark of the medium modes in "standard 3 mode lights". Useful bright. 
High mode is as always, amazing and heats up. So with the new version, you loose a proper lo mode (and a long running "bright" mode) when using a (not recomended) 10440.

The old version had 3 clips and 3 keychain rings, new got one set.
Edit. the old keychain ring is bendt different and has more spring to it than the new one. Mutch better fit. The new one was loose and ratteling. I think it got a less hardened steel. It got bendt and ended up ratteling everytime i put it back on. One of my spare keychainrings from ver1 fits like a champ. It klings on there like a baby on a gorilla.. zero room for moving.


----------



## cprrckwlf

Just got one of the new lights in the and I was viewing the thread to see how these lights look once they tarnish.

I did notice a couple of differences between the pics here and the new light: the head no longer says "Cu", but instead Maratac AAA. (I can't get ye olde cell camera to focus in on it, but I'll post a pic once I can get the DSLR out, so that everyone can see and I can record tarnish progression.) Also, the newer light (at least mine) shipped in a little magnetic latch, flip-top case instead of the little sealed foil pack. Didn't mean it was pre tarnished, unfortunately, but getting to watch it will be neat.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

An I missing some thing here? Copper tarnishes, all Copper tarnishes. There are products that will clean up the tarnishing, and some products will slow down tarnishing significantly. 

Bill

BTW. I received my Cu Maratac a couple of weeks ago, and I will work with the taranishing issues.


----------



## tobrien

Bullzeyebill said:


> An I missing some thing here? Copper tarnishes, all Copper tarnishes. There are products that will clean up the tarnishing, and some products will slow down tarnishing significantly.
> 
> Bill
> 
> BTW. I received my Cu Maratac a couple of weeks ago, and I will work with the taranishing issues.



I will say I think some of the really tarnished ones look kinda cool. it depends, but i do wanna buy a second one to keep polished. iirc there's a thread in the collecting forum with some _really_ good pics of tarnished copper lights


----------



## Toohotruk

Bullzeyebill said:


> An I missing some thing here? Copper tarnishes, all Copper tarnishes. There are products that will clean up the tarnishing, and some products will slow down tarnishing significantly.
> 
> Bill
> 
> BTW. I received my Cu Maratac a couple of weeks ago, and I will work with the taranishing issues.



I think the idea of this thread is that most people (at least on this thread), actually _want_ their Cu light to tarnish. :shrug:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Yes, I guess I was missing something here. LOL.

Bill


----------



## tobrien

Bullzeyebill said:


> Yes, I guess I was missing something here. LOL.
> 
> Bill



you ought to try it out for a month I suppose and see how you like it


----------



## cprrckwlf

As promised, here is a shot showing the updated markings on the current revision of these lights. . . personally I wish it still had the Cu, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## jake-cutter

Mine will be here monday and going directly to my keychain to start the aging process.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT

I'm guna get 2 of these id like to use one and keep the other nice. What ways are there to stop it from tarnishing could you like clear coat it or something?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I think that Renaissance Wax would work well. Google it. It's used by the British Museum. I'm letting mine age per the title of this thread. So far looks ok.

Bill


----------



## weklund

*My Warm CU ..... My EDC for the last year.

Looking good.





*​


----------



## Toohotruk

Definitely! :thumbsup:


----------



## jorn

Have had this one for some months. Mine got a xp-g2  The maratac cu is one of my favorite aaa lights, and i have owned loooots of aaa lights


----------



## Acid87

I lost my maratac copper light while out with my lady friend. Some wee snot at the club has a nicely tarnished Cu maratac. On the plus side I bought two! So I have a brand new one in the packet to play with all over again!


----------



## turkeylord

2 months of keychain carry on my Vinh modded CU AAA Rev 2 XP-G2 Neutral :twothumbs I added the ball bearing fishing swivel and monkey's fist.
















Love this light! Love it even more now that I own a couple standard Maratac AAAs...


----------



## herculaneum79

Here you can see how Copper looks after
1 Week (Maratac 123)
2 months (Maratac AAA)
2 Weeks (MiniWORM)


----------



## Rees

herculaneum79 said:


> Here you can see how Copper looks after
> 1 Week (Maratac 123)
> 2 months (Maratac AAA)
> 2 Weeks (MiniWORM)



where did you get the Cu mini worm.


----------



## mcbrat

Rees said:


> where did you get the Cu mini worm.



My thoughts exactly! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## herculaneum79

You may have a look:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...light-with-43mm-length!&p=4157633#post4157633


----------



## Nice65

Mine, now several months old. Excuse the slight blur, I have the truck engine running and I'm not getting out 'cos it's freezing


----------



## tobrien

Nice65 said:


> Mine, now several months old. Excuse the slight blur, I have the truck engine running and I'm not getting out 'cos it's freezing



dude that looks *really* good. I don't notice much blur, though! I really like that leaf!


----------



## yoyoman

My father was a fan of Antiques Roadshow. His favorite episode was a guy who brought in an old Art Deco copper lamp. To prepare for the show, the guy polished it - got it bright and gleaming. When he asked how much it was worth, they told him $200 in its current condition. But it would have been worth $50,000 if he hadn't polished it and ruined the patina.


----------



## Toohotruk




----------



## Shooter21

decided to post my copper collection.


----------



## mcbrat

I polished my AA Cu to watch it tarnish again, but the patina is different this time. Not sure if it's because it finally got warmer buy it's definitely a more golden color this time around.


----------



## rioimmagina

*R: Maratac AAA Cu tarnish progression*



mcbrat said:


> I polished my AA Cu to watch it tarnish again, but the patina is different this time. Not sure if it's because it finally got warmer buy it's definitely a more golden color this time around.



Exactly the same happened to me, after i cleaned my tri-edc with toothpaste. When the copper comes out from the lathe is extremely reactive. It became black in 3 weeks. After the cleaning the tarnish is slower to build up and it's going more towards green...


----------



## windstrings

Shooter21 said:


> decided to post my copper collection.



How much for that copper ball?  

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaichu dento

windstrings said:


> How much for that copper ball?


Just do a search, for example copper sphere.


----------



## Zeruel

My first gen AAA tarnishes like most of the ones shown here, but the second gen tarnishes somewhat differently:


----------



## windstrings

I thought about cleaning my mine, but I've decided it looks more realistic like copper just to leave it tarnished. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## whill44

I don't carry this everyday, but here lately pretty often.



tarnish progression by whill44, on Flickr


----------



## smarkum

mikesantor said:


>



So here is the Maratac AAA I recently received from someone who had been using it. . . 






I'm curious to know how to get the shiny parts more matte looking like in the pic above (the light closest to the bottom.). I like the patina that is developing but the shine I could do without!


----------



## mcbrat

After I cleaned mine the time, it tarnishes much quicker and slightly different color. Heat and body oils help it along. Mine tarnished better from pocket carry than keychain.


----------



## hron61

donn_ said:


> It's pretty easy to accelerate the tarnish. I live in a marine climate, so I don't have to speed up oxidation of metal, but if you need to, simply pee on the light. Or, pee in a cup and use a small paint brush to apply to the light. You'll be amazed how well it works.




(NOTE TO SELF..) Do not snag any USED ONE'S. Even if they are FREE!!!


----------



## creyc

Here's mine


----------



## NM08SRT8

Zeruel said:


> My first gen AAA tarnishes like most of the ones shown here, but the second gen tarnishes somewhat differently:



What is the rubber thing on the head of the light? A cover for the lens or it just protects the bezel 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhphoto

creyc said:


> Here's mine



Truly drool-worthy, my friend.


----------



## windstrings

I gave two away about 6 months ago... In both cases when I checked to see how their light was doing they hadn't used it and it was still in the box... They were afraid to mess it up cause it was too pretty!.. 

_____________________________________
Alan


----------



## creyc

mhphoto said:


> Truly drool-worthy, my friend.



Thanks, I have this nagging feeling like I should take some copper polish to it one of these days and clean her up, but the patina has really grown on me.


----------



## windstrings

Heh know yourself out, it's free country! 
Nothing wrong keeping your penny shiny! 

It is more spectacular for showing off! 

_____________________________________
Alan


----------



## mzil

Won't heavy oxidation on the internal barrel surface diminish conductivity of the electricity from the tail spring contact going upwards, as it passes up over the threads of body to the head? Or does that threaded interface not oxidize, and stays shiny, because of thread grease? Anyone with a heavy patina finish have a pic of what the threads look like?


----------



## creyc

mzil said:


> Won't heavy oxidation on the internal barrel surface diminish conductivity of the electricity from the tail spring contact going upwards, as it passes up over the threads of body to the head? Or does that threaded interface not oxidize, and stays shiny, because of thread grease? Anyone with a heavy patina finish have a pic of what the threads look like?



I will take a picture tonight, but no the threads are relatively clean, presumably from living under a thin layer of nyogel.


----------



## windstrings

I guess it's according to what you call oxidation, if it's green probably bad, otherwise copper conducts so well these lights don't pull the amperage needed to worry about it otherwise. 

_____________________________________
Alan


----------



## einstein2001

First post. :wave:
This is about 4 months keychain duty. The tarnishing is mostly in the deep grooves since this light sees a lot of wear. I modded it with a Nichia 219 and power it from a 10440 li-ion. The clip is from an LD01 and has been flamed. Future plans are to force a blue patina and maybe some glow mods.


----------



## tobrien

einstein2001 said:


> First post. :wave:
> This is about 4 months keychain duty. The tarnishing is mostly in the deep grooves since this light sees a lot of wear. I modded it with a Nichia 219 and power it from a 10440 li-ion. The clip is from an LD01 and has been flamed. Future plans are to force a blue patina and maybe some glow mods.



great setup, man!


----------



## jorn

mzil said:


> Won't heavy oxidation on the internal barrel surface diminish conductivity of the electricity from the tail spring contact going upwards, as it passes up over the threads of body to the head? Or does that threaded interface not oxidize, and stays shiny, because of thread grease? Anyone with a heavy patina finish have a pic of what the threads look like?



No. The treads are protected by the o-ring. My threads looks like new. The light comes in a air sealed plastic bag so the light wont tarnish. Air is needed for the light to tarnish. Not mutch airflow on the threads behind the o-ring.

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcbrat

freshly cleaned on left. then lights in increasing age/tarnish order


----------



## Nicrod

Nice McBrat!! :twothumbs


----------



## RGRAY

I can't wait for the tarnished look.
That's why I bought the copper one.
Here is one with the Atwood Terminator bead and my Hinderer Alpha bead.


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> freshly cleaned on left. then lights in increasing age/tarnish order.



I think the one on the right is the Rev. I just bought from you? Anyway, it's all cleaned and polished and shiny now.


----------



## mcbrat

Correct. The ones on either end in that pic are rev1s.
1-3-2-1


----------



## MacKai

I have one of these on order ...Im glad to see it will develop some character ...


----------



## magellan

Welcome to the forum!


----------

